# RoadBikeReview group ride - November 9th - 9am, Palo Alto VA



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Same meeting place (Palo Alto VA parking lot), Same meeting time (9 am). We'll roll out by 9:15 am.

Same general route. Francois will lead the 'A' group through Huddert while the rest of the ride goes through the maze and get a head start on Canada.

The ride usually breaks up into two groups (possibly three depending on riders) with multiple regroups.

Here's the map of the VA parking lot and where to meet.









Refreshments in the form of drinks, turkey sandwiches, and some fruit will be available at the finish. Feel free to bring your favorite post ride snack to share. :thumbsup:










*oh, bring your October issue of Bicycling for Ken of KWC.org fame to sign!*


----------



## mellum76 (Oct 10, 2008)

Putting this on my calendar right now.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Just a word of caution for those that are planning to ride up Huddert with Francois... he just got a new climbing bike! You've been warned.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh, also, new date. We have to move this to *November 9th*. Poor planning on my part, I apologize.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

If my knees are feeling up to it I'll be there... I will be sweeping up the rear.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thien said:


> Just a word of caution for those that are planning to ride up Huddert with Francois... he just got a new climbing bike! You've been warned.


Don't believe the hype. My new bike is a cross bike. It's good at climbing dirt.

fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

thien said:


> Oh, also, new date. We have to move this to *November 9th*. Poor planning on my part, I apologize.


Oh dangit. You guys won't get to see my Halloween costume.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Oh dangit. You guys won't get to see my Halloween costume.


You're more than welcome to wear your Halloween costume on the 9th! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

thien said:


> You're more than welcome to wear your Halloween costume on the 9th! :thumbsup:


I think it will lose its flair.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

thien said:


> Oh, also, new date. We have to move this to *November 9th*. Poor planning on my part, I apologize.


Cool! Then I might actually be able to make it!!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Just a word of caution for those that are planning to ride up Huddert with Francois... he just got a new climbing bike!


I might just have a new cool little bike item too. BTW, I know for a fact the A-group has been training hard... the B-group winning strike will end this time.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> I might just have a new cool little bike item too. BTW, I know for a fact the A-group has been training hard... the B-group winning strike will end this time.



So has the B group... this is going to be a turkey day training ride!  

(i have a feeling A is going hard from the start and not regrouping...)


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

i have been lazy in riding... So out of shape. Will try to head on over there (if it doesn't rain)


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

No promises. I'll try to make it unless it rains.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Whaaaaat! Rain Smain! Get some fenders and go riding!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CoLiKe20 said:


> i have been lazy in riding... So out of shape. Will try to head on over there (if it doesn't rain)


Ninh, we're expecting you to be there.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Whaaaaat! Rain Smain! Get some fenders and go riding!


The only bikes I have with fenders on them are my mountain bike (more to keep the mud off of me) and my commuter bike. I really don't like the idea of riding my crappy commuter out there. It was built to be as inexpensive as possible so that potential thieves will look elsewhere when I lock this 24 lb mutt at the BART station. I really don't like the idea of putting fenders on my nice road bikes. Yeah, yeah, call me a wimp.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm out... :cryin: 

I still have quite a bit of knee pain when I pedal up hills (or hammer it on the flats) I think I'm going to be taking a few months of to let them heal. See you guys in January or February. :cryin:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> I'm out... :cryin:
> 
> I still have quite a bit of knee pain when I pedal up hills (or hammer it on the flats) I think I'm going to be taking a few months of to let them heal. See you guys in January or February. :cryin:


Sorry to hear that Chris! I was looking forward to seeing you back on the bike. Good luck with the healing! :thumbsup:


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Me too. Have a fun ride and keep safe. Being on the bench sucks.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

*thien* for the B ride, what is the ETA (from VA parking and back)?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

mangotreat0808 said:


> *thien* for the B ride, what is the ETA (from VA parking and back)?


A & B regroup at the top of Canada, so the entire group usually arrives back at the VA together. We've been coming in before 12 for a few rides now...


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

thien said:


> A & B regroup at the top of Canada, so the entire group usually arrives back at the VA together. We've been coming in before 12 for a few rides now...


see you guys tomo

Thien, I remember you had the route posted on the previous RBR rides but i can't find it. Can you post it again please.

thanks,
-jack


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Here are bike maps of the route, the first one is the one the A group will ride..

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-Palo-Alto-with-Huddart-extension
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-II-4-6-08


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sorry, my kid and I have stomach flu. I'm over and out.

fc


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

my wife came with me today. She didn't want to ride the whole course so we rode from our place and tried to catch up with you folks by riding the course in reverse but didn't see you. It was too cold for her so we cut our ride short.
maybe next spring/summer.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Thx for having me Thien and thx everyone for the ride Looking forward to the next one. Should I bring a plastic bike or vintage bike on the next ride?


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

The Siklistas missed the group at the start. Chased a pack making a left on Page Mill from Foothill but turns out to be a different group. We'll try it again next time.


----------



## Top Ramen (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanx for a great ride, the ride back to Fremont was even better w/ the tailwind pushing us home, always great to meet new faces. Looking forward to the next ride, see you soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Another great ride! Some new faces and some well known ones... Didn't take many photos, but here are a few. Look out for the December announcement!


----------



## Top Ramen (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Thien, it was great meeting you, hope to see you more on these rides. I'm going to get my wifes cousin to come on these rides, see you soon. :thumbsup:


----------

